# Boat Polish and Wax...



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Seem like several new lines and types of marine polish, waxes and cleaner have come out recently. I have always used the MaryKate line and been happy with their products. What are you using on your fiberglass hulls?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

3M products are about the best i've found so far.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Star-Brite marine polish with PTEF. Stuff works great.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto to Star-Brite. I buffed mine out with 3m rubbing compound put a coat of Star-Brite on, waited 30 days and put a second coat of Star-Brite on and the boat looks great.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

What is a good wax and finnish to use on a newly painted boat?


----------

